# New tattoo for Brailynn



## Cassie10

My husband and I have wanted to do this for a while and finally we felt like the time was right... These aren't her footprints since we didn't get to see her but they do symbolize her. The purple around my footprints will go away after I wash it a few times but wow I love them! I love how mine is a little more feminine but my husband still wanted some pink because she was our little girl. I just wanted to share these with you guys... I know you all will understand how special they are to us!
 



Attached Files:







Brads Tat.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 45









My tat.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 45


----------



## DueSeptember

*Awww *


----------



## MummyStobe

I love them x

I've been thinking about getting a tattoo for Max but I'm a tattoo virgin so I don't want to rush into it x


----------



## SarahJane

Awww xx :hugs:

I would also like a tattoo but am not brave enough!


----------



## Cassie10

That's the biggest tattoo I've ever gotten and surprisingly it didn't hurt bad at all back there! It was just so special getting them that the pain was nothing!


----------



## DueSeptember

Cassie10 said:


> That's the biggest tattoo I've ever gotten and surprisingly it didn't hurt bad at all back there! It was just so special getting them that the pain was nothing!

*I wanted to get one on my hand with Maya's name on it with a little footprint but I HATE needles lol*


----------



## yazoo

Cassie they are beautiful. Brailynn will be very proud.:hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

O!! M!! G!! Cassie!!!! I am SOOOO in love! 

I only have one and I've been debating on what and when to get one for Emma... These are THE BEST that I've seen so far!!!! 

Love them girl.... and I know Lil Ms Brailynn does too!!!!

Thank YOU for sharing with us!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

They are spectacular, well done!


----------



## winterwonder

Very pretty, my oh and i are planning on getting something done to remember Bud by but just have found the right thing just yet.


----------



## Cassie10

*I wanted to get one on my hand with Maya's name on it with a little footprint but I HATE needles lol*[/QUOTE]

That would be so adorable!


----------



## Cassie10

Thanks everyone!! It took us a little while to find one that was just right... and now that I am to the point where I really want to talk about her to everyone I could finally get it. I was worried about everyone asking questions about it but I want everyone to see it. I'm proud of it!


----------



## mhazzab

I'm so glad you feel up to talking about her now. Your tattoos are the perfect memorial to such a special little angel xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Absolutely precious, it is so nice!!!!!!!!!!! I love it. I want to get a little angel with Ava and the date 3/3/2011 on my inner wrist, I just have not gotten around to it yet..
I love it it looks beautiful on you both..
XOOXOXOXOXOOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Cassie I love it :hugs: They are gorgeous! Just perfect in rememberance of little Brailynn :hugs: 

I really want a tattoo too - I think on my wrist maybe but I just cant decide on what to get and pluck up the courage to go to a tattoist - I too am a tattoo virgin LOL!


----------



## Andypanda6570

collie_crazy said:


> Oh Cassie I love it :hugs: They are gorgeous! Just perfect in rememberance of little Brailynn :hugs:
> 
> I really want a tattoo too - I think on my wrist maybe but I just cant decide on what to get and pluck up the courage to go to a tattoist - I too am a tattoo virgin LOL!

...LOL.. I am a virgin in that also :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Cassie10

LOL! Well this is my 6th one but I love the idea of forever having something on my body that is just for her. I will never forget her but now I've got this beautiful piece of art to show everyone else!


----------



## Imalia

Andypanda6570 said:


> Absolutely precious, it is so nice!!!!!!!!!!! I love it. I want to get a little angel with Ava and the date 3/3/2011 on my inner wrist, I just have not gotten around to it yet..
> I love it it looks beautiful on you both..
> XOOXOXOXOXOOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

That's almost exactly what I did :)

This is my tattoo for our son, on the inside of my right wrist
https://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb277/newmayfair/tattoo-1.jpg


----------



## Cassie10

That's beautiful!


----------



## Andypanda6570

Imalia said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely precious, it is so nice!!!!!!!!!!! I love it. I want to get a little angel with Ava and the date 3/3/2011 on my inner wrist, I just have not gotten around to it yet..
> I love it it looks beautiful on you both..
> XOOXOXOXOXOOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> That's almost exactly what I did :)
> 
> This is my tattoo for our son, on the inside of my right wrist
> https://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb277/newmayfair/tattoo-1.jpgClick to expand...

I love it.. :cry::cry::cry:.... So beautiful XOOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Imalia

Thank you. I have a very good artist and have four tattoos. My avatar is another one of them, on my left shoulderblade. I also have one on my right ankle and my left foot.


----------

